# Tempestade Tropical OLGA (Atlântico 2007 #15)



## Vince (11 Dez 2007 às 10:46)

Contra a climatologia nasceu esta noite a *Tempestade Subtropical OLGA* junto a Porto Rico, Caraíbas, o 15º ciclone tropical ou subtropical no Atlântico em 2007. Apesar de ser raro no Atlântico, não é uma ocorrência inédita para o mês de Dezembro.

Os antecedentes da OLGA estão no tópico de Seguimento de Furacões no Atlântico (página 34)

As razões do upgrade tiveram a ver com a convecção que se gerou no centro da ciculação em superficie ao princípio da noite e que não existia até aí. Embora essa convecção esteja agora a dissipar-se bastante desde há umas 2 ou 3 horas.
É pouco provável que se intensifique nos próximos 2 dias enquanto cruza a Hispaniola, mas é possível que se sobreviver à interacção com Terra  (pouco provável) e uma vez regressada às águas mais quentes das Caraíbas se volte depois a intensificar, embora esteja previsto um aumento do windshear nessa altura que tornará ainda mais dificil essa eventualidade.














> THE TRACK FORECAST IS GENERALLY STRAIGHTFORWARD...SINCE A LOW- TO
> MID-LEVEL RIDGE OVER THE WESTERN ATLANTIC WILL LIKELY STEER OLGA ON
> A CONTINUED WESTWARD PATH OVER HISPANIOLA AND INTO THE NORTHERN
> CARIBBEAN SEA.  THE EXACT PATH OF THE CENTER ITSELF IS OF
> ...


----------



## Vince (11 Dez 2007 às 22:00)

*Re: Tempestade Subtropical OLGA (Atlântico 2007 #15)*













> SUBTROPICAL STORM OLGA DISCUSSION NUMBER   4
> NWS TPC/NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER MIAMI FL   AL172007
> 400 PM EST TUE DEC 11 2007
> 
> ...


----------



## Vince (12 Dez 2007 às 00:45)

A OLGA foi actualizada para Tempestade Tropical depois de um voo de reconhecimento ter acabado de encontrar ventos mais fortes do que o estimado junto ao centro e um warm-core tipicamente tropical.



> *...HURRICANE HUNTER PLANE FINDS OLGA A LITTLE STRONGER WITH TROPICAL
> CHARACTERISTICS...
> *
> A TROPICAL STORM WARNING REMAINS IN EFFECT ALONG THE NORTHERN COAST
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (12 Dez 2007 às 21:01)

*República Dominicana: Pelo menos sete mortos na passagem da tempestade tropical Olga*

Pelo menos sete pessoas morreram e várias foram dadas como desaparecidas em Santiago, norte da República Dominicana, devido a intensas chuvas provocadas pela passagem da tempestade tropical Olga, segundo fontes policiais. A Comissão de Operações de Emergência (COE), em Santo Domingo, e a Defesa Civil, em Santiago, confirmaram o resgate de sete corpos, depois das cheias do rio Yaque do Norte, que também afectaram dezenas de habitações. A subida do nível das águas do rio Yaque apanhou de surpresa as pessoas de Santiago, que dormiam.
A passagem da tempestade tropical Olga na República Dominicana deixou um rasto de 24.595 deslocados, 4.919 habitações atingidas e nove comunidades isoladas, de acordo com a COE. A tempestade tropical causou também um morto em Puerto Rico, quando as fortes chuvas provocaram o deslizamento de lama e pedras, soterrando um carro que passava.
Olga formou-se dez dias depois do final oficial da temporada de furacões no Atlântico, provocando ventos máximos de 70 quilómetros/hora. Agora, a tempestade tropical dirige-se para a costa sudeste de Cuba, depois de ter perdido intensidade.

© 2007 LUSA


----------



## Vince (12 Dez 2007 às 21:05)

A OLGA está a dar as últimas.

É neste momento pouco mais do que o vortice da circulação à superficie, completamente exposto e quase despido de convecção junto ao centro.







A convecção é pouco profunda, e junto ao centro limita-se a algumas pequenas trovoadas que apareceram nas últimas horas. 








Mesmo que eventualmente a convecção cresca, o windshear depois afastará a mesma do centro.

O NHC vai apenas esperar mais alguma horas a ver como evolui essa convecção, se ficar por aqui deverá emitir o último aviso em breve.




> 000
> WTNT42 KNHC 122027
> TCDAT2
> *TROPICAL DEPRESSION OLGA DISCUSSION NUMBER   8*
> ...


----------



## Vince (13 Dez 2007 às 20:52)

O NHC emitiu o último aviso da Olga esta madrugada.

O sistema continua como ontem, apenas uma circulação em superficie sem convecção associdada ao centro, mas enquanto essa circulação não se dissipar há sempre uma hipotese mesmo que remota dela se voltar a regenerar. 











A OLGA acabou por provocar 19 mortos na Rep.Dominicana.



> *Olga kills 19, thousands evacuated in Dominican Republic*
> http://www.dominicantoday.com/dr/lo...-19-thousands-evacuated-in-Dominican-Republic


----------

